# if you could change anything, big or small...



## Roald_fan (Apr 16, 2018)

What are some things you would change about PC?


I want to be able to invite animals into my camper to hang out and watch TV and chat.
I want to allow the animals who joke about wanting to drive my camper to do it if they want.  And I just pay for it with bells if they wreck it or something. 
I want to be able to interact with animals at others' camps.


----------



## Lozzybear (Apr 16, 2018)

I wish the animals would actively walk around. It would definitely liven up the game for me. It's boring just watching them sit or stand around and not really do anything, but it might just be because I'm used to watching them move in NL.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 17, 2018)

I wish the bubble saying which campers want to talk to you would not automatically fill the screen. I wish we would be taken back to the same position in the friends list after giving quarry help instead of taking us back to the beginning. I wish there was a variety of fish and bugs.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 17, 2018)

I wish they would add new hairstyles!! Hopefully the switch version adds new ones


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2018)

make the dang fortune cookies more affordable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes I'm salty! I'll be salty about this until the end of time!!!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 17, 2018)

To implement a scroll bar or something that way you don't accidentally tap the wrong friend on your friend list ^.^


----------



## 50m4ra (Apr 17, 2018)

Bcat said:


> make the dang fortune cookies more affordable.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yes I'm salty! I'll be salty about this until the end of time!!!



10-25 is waaaaaaaaaaaay more reasonable.

Make Gulliver more valuable as a whole- double reward and easier villager finding.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2018)

50m4ra said:


> 10-25 is waaaaaaaaaaaay more reasonable.
> 
> Make Gulliver more valuable as a whole- double reward and easier villager finding.



Yes that too. Gulliver is such a waste as is


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2018)

make campsites bigger/ have more campers.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 17, 2018)

kayleee said:


> I wish they would add new hairstyles!!



That would be amazing. ;~;

1. Let us put down more furniture at our campsites ( 40 is not enough for meeeeeee ).

2. Let us save several campsite layouts so we can switch back & forth.


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 17, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> That would be amazing. ;~;
> 
> 1. Let us put down more furniture at our campsites ( 40 is not enough for meeeeeee ).
> 
> 2. Let us save several campsite layouts so we can switch back & forth.


Yes!  And let us display more than two amenities at once.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 17, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I wish the bubble saying which campers want to talk to you would not automatically fill the screen. *I wish we would be taken back to the same position in the friends list after giving quarry help instead of taking us back to the beginning*. I wish there was a variety of fish and bugs.



This!

- - - Post Merge - - -

How about a market box for furniture? (Not sure if that would be a good thing or not.)


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 17, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> This!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How about a market box for furniture? (Not sure if that would be a good thing or not.)



I really wish we could sell furniture in our market boxes too, but I don't think it would ever happen as the system could be abused and effectively stop people from purchasing Leaf Tickets. For example, you could in theory play on a second device (not linked to a Nintendo account) and level up for leaf tickets, use those tickets to purchase special furniture, sell that furniture for a low price, and have your actual account purchase that furniture. Meanwhile, you erase the data from the second account and repeat the cycle. 

I suppose they could make selling market box furniture available for Nintendo accounts, but I still think far fewer people would be buying leaf tickets if we could do that, and Nintendo is really trying to push people to spend money as it is. I hope, at the very least, we will eventually be able to sell flowers, as I don't think it would impact Nintendo's revenue negatively to add a flower shop.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2018)

kayleee said:


> I wish they would add new hairstyles!! Hopefully the switch version adds new ones



let us have the hairstyles of the opposite gender without changing the gender of our character.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MopyDream44 said:


> I really wish we could sell furniture in our market boxes too, but I don't think it would ever happen as the system could be abused and effectively stop people from purchasing Leaf Tickets. For example, you could in theory play on a second device (not linked to a Nintendo account) and level up for leaf tickets, use those tickets to purchase special furniture, sell that furniture for a low price, and have your actual account purchase that furniture. Meanwhile, you erase the data from the second account and repeat the cycle.
> 
> I suppose they could make selling market box furniture available for Nintendo accounts, but I still think far fewer people would be buying leaf tickets if we could do that, and Nintendo is really trying to push people to spend money as it is. I hope, at the very least, we will eventually be able to sell flowers, as I don't think it would impact Nintendo's revenue negatively to add a flower shop.



If they allowed furniture to be traded, there would be no incentive to buy leaf tickets or participate in the events. 
So I can actually understand why they don't let us do that.


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 18, 2018)

*Just a few wish-list items:*

 - Up the animal/villager level and make the new max reward be a special scrapbook memory of said villager interacting with you, the player. The rotating reward image can be of the villager holding the scrapbook or a video reel, etc. 

 - Change the manic gardening music to something more relaxing and more cohesive to the rest of the in-game music. The garden isn't a mini-game, so stop with the silly music.

 - Kill the game music when you're inside of your camper so that you can hear either silence (at the campsite, or subtle forest sounds), or relax and listen to the ocean and the river while parked at those destinations. 

 - Instead of splash screens (with game tips) while traveling to other map destinations, show little cut-away videos of our player actually driving our campers from the inside (with that signature cheerful facial expression), or maybe a fun little aerial shot of the camper driving in generic but season specific AC like terrain. 

 - Remove Isabelle (move her to the game menu if you need her to pay a visit if you have questions) as well as Reese (since crafting is done from the crafting screen), and replace those spaces with a permanent 'Kicks' truck and a 'Redd' Pop-Up Art Shop (or maybe even 'Katrina' when she's in town). Or keep everyone and make the market place a larger cul-de-sac.

 - The ability to cover the interior camper windows with blinds and drapes (they can really kill the interior aesthetic depending on your setup), and to be able to hang artwork and villager pictures on the camper walls. 

 - Have animals come visit you while you're in your camper. They won't come empty handed, since this is a special interaction, they will bring a special gift (treats, fortune cookies, etc.).

 - Larger campsite space. The amenities are so awesome, there should be space for three across while widening the campsite real-estate. A few spaces deeper would be nice too.

 - Active in-game weather patterns with the accompanying snowy/rainy weather softer music (as in NL). I'd love to see snow fall gently during the winter. When it rains, the game will automatically place a large canopy over the recreational campsite area so that visitors can still go about their day, and any villager outside of the canopy will carry an umbrella. The canopy will disappear when the rain stops (during a game cycle). 

 - The option to categorize and populate the animal contact list by essence type. This will come in handy when you need to invite certain villager types to your campsite when that essence is needed. And when you click on the animal type, show either the animal type if sorting that way 'Cats' (instead of 'Animals'), or the essence group type if sorting that way 'Cute'.

 - Clean up the sorting and categorizing logic in 'Items'. Some things look randomly placed and sorted, especially furniture (or give the user an option of how to display these tabs - perhaps by date or by series).

 - Release more furniture items as most furniture series are incomplete. While they're at it, raise the limit of items that you can store to at least 3000.  

 - When clicking on a friend on the friend's list, let the list land right where you left it when you click back to it. Do NOT automatically refresh the list every single time. This is unnecessary and the amount of scrolling needed to continue on to lend a hand is ridiculous. 

 - I love that we now have new fish and bugs to catch, but they all seem to be 'rare' at this point and hardly see them. I personally would like to see more than only 3 types of fish/bugs at any given game cycle. 

 - Last but not least, get rid of that annoying little animated banner on the upper left hand side of the screen! Move that to the game menu or make it pop up once when changing destinations then disappear!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2018)

I want my character to interact with items that Villagers do.
The few things that our character interacts with are what they already can with furniture in New Leaf, and that is unacceptable.

And a way to change the season and time in your campsite.

Oh yeah, and create a preview of your campsite with items before you get to craft them. This way, you won’t waste time on crafting items for your campsite if you don’t like the way your campsite looks when you set them out.


----------



## Flare (Apr 18, 2018)

I would want them to add more band/concert related items. Would also like to see more campsite backgrounds.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 19, 2018)

Lozzybear said:


> I wish the animals would actively walk around. It would definitely liven up the game for me. It's boring just watching them sit or stand around and not really do anything, but it might just be because I'm used to watching them move in NL.



AGREED!

It would be great to see them walk around and explore.  It would also be nice to see them walk up to you and stand there and wait for you to pay attention to them when they want something... like in New Leaf

- - - Post Merge - - -

Perhaps... instead of giving KUDOS to other players... maybe we can gift them 1 item from any section of our inventory.  I have a friend who has been trying to get a rare flower seed and still hasn't been able to get it.  It would be nice to be able to give her that rare seed which I have a lot of.

I understand NOT being able to gift event items but normal inventory stuff would be cool... if you happen to send them a duplicate item... they can sell it!


----------



## Merol14 (Apr 19, 2018)

And let us purchase the slot-game medals by quantities.

For example:  
Friend powder x30 + 5000 coins for 50 medals
Friend powder x 300 + 50,000 coins for 500 medals (this one can have a 24 hours timer just to make it more annoyingly fun lol)


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 19, 2018)

I said I really wanted new fish and bugs and I’ve been manically fishing all morning for new fish with no luck then I went to the island and caught a Goliath beetle first up. At least I got something new.


----------



## boring (Apr 21, 2018)

I want to make essence easier to get because,,, I never have enough???? why not????


----------

